# New(ish) to this thread



## hopetocomplete07 (Feb 2, 2007)

Is it ok to join here, I think I may have posted here once a while back.  We are trying for no 2, currently on 3rd clomid (100 mg), waiting on AF to see outcome this cycle.  I have a (nearly) 2 year old conceived naturally after a lap and dye and endo treatment, but my periods never came back right after DS so given clomid for regular ovulation.  I am hormonal and therefore a bit of an emotional mess!  Constant PMT and obsessive about TTC, so sad.  As usual, eveyone in work is getting banged-up!    I just can't see it happening for us, although my progesterone last month was 53.4 so made me a bit happier! I'm 33.  Anyway, that's me in a nutshell.


----------



## ~SUGAR~ (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi hope and welcome to the thread 

Why not join us on the chat thread...here's the link: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=138037.msg2105023#new There's lots of us there in the same boat.

Good luck with the clomid.

Love Jo xx


----------

